# Possible Gold at LFS



## iceman32333 (May 7, 2005)

Here is the gold I mentioned I was getting wanted to see if it was spilo or mac:










He is really mean and nasty


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

looks like a juvenile piaraya but i could be wrong. it doesn't look like a serra due to the fact there is no bump between the head and back. could be a mac. i dunno


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

thatz a serra...a really nice one that is...my first guess would be a gold not mac...


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

don't gold spilios have spots on them?


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Serrasalmus Spilopluera. Nice one too


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

red&black said:


> don't gold spilios have spots on them?
> [snapback]1048122[/snapback]​


They grow out of them. From the looks of it, my guess is she's 6 inches


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

that is one nice gold!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I dont see a transparent edging on its tail that spilopleuras are supposed to have. I'm thinking its a maculatus.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow !!! Very nice spilo (or mac)


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

GoJamieGo said:


> I dont see a transparent edging on its tail that spilopleuras are supposed to have. I'm thinking its a maculatus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


itz a difficult choice...mac has " a transparent edging on its tail"... i still don't think itz a mac...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

EDIT:

actually now that I look at it... it IS a mac... the body shape threw me off... not too sure though...


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

Wow that is at an LFS? The fins are so nice and the points are perfect. I would get it if I were you.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

That is one nice looking fish!


----------



## iceman32333 (May 7, 2005)

Yep only piranha I have ever seen there too lol. Picking em up prob tomorrow


----------



## iceman32333 (May 7, 2005)

So no positive ids?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it's an S. maculatus (it lacks the broad and prominent hyaline edge - the clear terminal band on the caudal fin - and appears not to have clear or yellowish eyes).


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I agree... at first, it looked too stocky, but... it def looks like my mac... but with more yellow than purple...


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

FRANK i know this one is kind of old . but the id of this fish is driving me crazy.


----------

